
Show HN: Hack your tastebuds to enhance the flavor of alcohol and mellow burn - Dgetman
https://www.miracle-nutrition.com/
======
Dgetman
Hi fellow hackers! I came across this great video that shows the impact of
Synsepalum Dulcificum (miracle berry) on the flavor profile of high end
whiskeys: [https://youtu.be/MBcp-kY_XGo?t=322](https://youtu.be/MBcp-
kY_XGo?t=322)

I did a miracle berry cocktail night last weekend and it was incredible. We
were able to make some super smooth, unsweetened cranberry-vodkas and whiskey
sours. Best thing, since there was no sugar, we didn't have much of a headache
the next morning :D

I spent the last year making a formulation that dissolves 10+ times faster
than the competition. Whereas the pills on market (depicted in the video) take
5-10 minutes to dissolve, my pixy-stick like product dissolves in 10 seconds.
You won't find anything out there like my product.

I would love to hear what you guys think about the product! I believe miracle
fruit has the potential to take willpower out of the equation of a healthy
diet by making nutritious foods taste as indulgent as the junk foods that are
otherwise killing us. No one has the patience to wait 5 minutes in the morning
while they are rushing to school or work, so I knew this is what needed to be
changed in order for miracle berry to go mainstream and positively impact
people’s diet and health.

Please use the code “hn” for 10% off at checkout.

